# How I Made 60K Driving For Ube, and You Can Too..



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

So much negativity about Uber in the word right now, so I wanted to add some light and sunshine to the 'blackout party' that Uber is becoming in most cities.

I wanted to share how I made 60k driving for Uber, and you can too.

I got a job that pays $59,000 a year, and I turn the app on enough to stay active, and make about 100 a month after expenses in just a few nights *per month*.

I drive for Uber / Lyft actually less than that, but you get the idea, I'm sure.

My car is happier, my mental health is happier, and I don't miss the over-entitled, under-paying pax who absolutely are lost in life, and think *you deserve the fares and rates they provide*, and possibly a trophy, since mommy gave them one almost every day of their 'itty bitty lives...

I cannot believe Uber/Lyft has not been shut down just for the false income ads, the alleged insurance scam they run on drivers (get in an accident while driving a paying pax and watch how fast your life and money get jacked up since your insurance will *NOT cover YOU or YOUR CAR*, and neither will Uber.)

I don't miss the 'bullshizzle', and I surely don't miss the drunk idiots who could rate me poorly for being sober, sane, and polite, in my vehicle, for their unappreciative A$$e$.

The lie of Uber is strong though, so who knows when it will be stopped, if ever.

Cheers...


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

if you were really happy, i doubt you would be posting this nonsense.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> if you were really happy, i doubt you would be posting this nonsense.


ok, Uber Freud.

Thanks for the Uber couch session.

Let your handlers at Uber know you 'put out a fire' of online Uber driver discontent.

Then, take an Uber home to your moms basement and feel Uberlicious about yourself.

Uber still allegedly sucks and is a lie for its drivers, but since you don't have your own car, and live in mom's basement, you probably don't know much about real life expenses.

I think the alleged Uber driver insurance fraud is what bothers me more than the ugly-cheap fares of drivers.

Again, I'm sure your real world knowledge is limited to mom's basement, so, you're limited in your input, truly.

Are you Glados' new forum persona since he was also outed as an Uber shill?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> I got a job that pays $59,000 a year, and I turn the app on enough to stay active, and make about 100 a month after expenses in just a few nights *per month*.
> 
> I drive for Uber / Lyft actually less than that, but you get the idea, I'm sure.


Nope, not really. You say in the title that you make $60k a year working for Uber, but then you say that you make $100 per month. So I _think_ what you are trying to say is that you have a full time job unrelated to Uber and you just do enough rideshare to remain active.

I think that the "I earn $60k Ubering" must be an attempt at humor/sarcasm which doesn't come off too well.

That's my attempt at deciphering this post, although I could be completely wrong.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Nope, not really. You say in the title that you make $60k a year working for Uber, but then you say that you make $100 per month. So I _think_ what you are trying to say is that you have a full time job unrelated to Uber and you just do enough rideshare to remain active.
> 
> I think that the "I earn $60k Ubering" must be an attempt at humor/sarcasm which doesn't come off too well.
> 
> That's my attempt at deciphering this post, although I could be completely wrong.


See what u mean, and yes, sarcasm is dripping.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> ok, Uber Freud.
> 
> Thanks for the Uber couch session.
> 
> ...


It's quite apparent I hit that nerve enough to prove my point a second time..


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> It's quite apparent I hit that nerve enough to prove my point a second time..


quite apparent ur an Uber shill.

the only point, is Uber is not what your company says its is, and they abuse their drivers with ugly-cheap fares.

Uber Freud strike 2.

Back to moms basement, Little...


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

You know for a fact I'm an Uber shill and that live in my mom's basement. You sound like a great and fun person to be around, let alone a fun and caring driver. Makes a lot of sense why you seem so bitter. Take care.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Nope, not really. You say in the title that you make $60k a year working for Uber, but then you say that you make $100 per month. So I _think_ what you are trying to say is that you have a full time job unrelated to Uber and you just do enough rideshare to remain active.
> 
> I think that the "I earn $60k Ubering" must be an attempt at humor/sarcasm which doesn't come off too well.
> 
> That's my attempt at deciphering this post, although I could be completely wrong.


It comes off perfectly well to the more enlightened!


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> You know for a fact I'm an Uber shill and that live in my mom's basement. You sound like a great and fun person to be around, let alone a fun and caring driver. Makes a lot of sense why you seem so bitter. Take care.


How much is uber paying you to shill? It sounds like a fun gig.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

944turb0 said:


> How much is uber paying you to shill? It sounds like a fun gig.


 This doesn't even merit a response. My views don't fit the narrative so I have to be a shill. That's pretty funny.


----------



## KBecks (Sep 13, 2015)

I think Uber can be very motivating for people to go out and find better work.  Hope you like the new job.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> You know for a fact I'm an Uber shill and that live in my mom's basement. You sound like a great and fun person to be around, let alone a fun and caring driver. Makes a lot of sense why you seem so bitter. Take care.


Claw Dogs, I will guarantee the quality of ur drivers will keep falling just like the fares. 
I will also put my social skills, education, and world travels, and positive demeanor up against your limited life skills any day of the week. 
Working for Uber like you do has zero correlation to your true knowledge of the drivers side of Uber rates and obnoxious pax and rating systems.
Thank you, but your input on these forums is sad, and misguided, because you have limited real world knowledge of the drivel you defend, from moms basement perspective.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Claw Dogs, I will guarantee the quality of ur drivers will keep falling just like the fares.
> I will also put my social skills, education, and world travels, and positive demeanor up against your limited life skills any day of the week.
> Working for Uber like you do has zero correlation to your true knowledge of the drivers side of Uber rates and obnoxious pax and rating systems.
> Thank you, but your input on these forums is sad, and misguided, because you have limited real world knowledge of the drivel you defend, from moms basement perspective.


I may be giving you too much credit.
You may be sleeping upstairs in your childhood bedroom, still on your parents insurance (health and car), with mom still cooking your meals and waking you gently each morning so you can Uber On.
I apologize for the basement reference.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

This is getting comical. You make references about my life and don't know anything about me save the few comments I've posted. Yet I have limited life skills. OK. LOL


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

Someone made $252,000 driving for Uber. He used his Uber driving to promote what became his main business. He's still driving for Uber. It's quite an inspiring story actually. It's in Forbes Magazine. Was it written by an Uber shill? Maybe. It's still quite the story. It's mentioned in another thread so I'll refer you there. See *https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-seems-ok-with-side-buisnesses.36058/*.


----------



## ubercurious (Dec 24, 2014)

TomP said:


> Someone made $252,000 driving for Uber. He used his Uber driving to promote what became his main business. He's still driving for Uber. It's quite an inspiring story actually. It's in Forbes Magazine Was it written by an Uber shill? Maybe. It's still quite the story. It's mentioned in another thread so I'll refer you there. See *https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-seems-ok-with-side-buisnesses.36058/*.


The OP was an excellent parody of that article you quote ... 
I.e
The MAJORITY of the income was NOT earned from Uber ...but from USING Uber as a marketing tool for a captive audience within the right demographic...

It is not applicable to all smalm businesses... eg. If I sell iphones...maybe but if I sell full enterprise grade traditional (non voip) phone systems for $30-50k ..... or $100,000 Mercs.... probably not the same response from the uber X girls that buy jewellery on impulse...


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Claw Dogs said:


> This doesn't even merit a response. My views don't fit the narrative so I have to be a shill. That's pretty funny.


which *IS* a response...


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

ubercurious said:


> The OP was an excellent parody of that article you quote ...
> I.e
> The MAJORITY of the income was NOT earned from Uber ...but from USING Uber as a marketing tool for a captive audience within the right demographic...
> 
> It is not applicable to all small businesses... eg. If I sell iPhones...maybe but if I sell full enterprise grade traditional (non voip) phone systems for $30-50k ..... or $100,000 Mercs.... probably not the same response from the UberX girls that buy jewellery on impulse...


I agree with most of what you have written. The original post is a joke post but with a lot of critical comment. So in an imperfect world in which Uber rates are lower that some drivers can make a decent living on, in which some passengers are obnoxious and with serious insurance issues in some (many?) Uber markets including my own it seems that Gavin Escolar really made Uber work for him; Uber seems a be a significant part of how he markets his product. His approach doesn't translate to all products and services, but it works for him. It can work for him with low key marketing, letting the potential customer start the conversation and accurately gauging the potential customer's interest so that no one will complain about the marketing. As well as the in-car marketing he sells via a website.

In rereading the article it seems like his *gross income *is $252,000 before expenses, his expenses are not stated and he has four cars and six other drivers. So we can't tell from the article how well he is doing personally.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

TomP said:


> I agree with most of what you have written. The original post is a joke post but with a lot of critical comment. So in an imperfect world in which Uber rates are lower that some drivers can make a decent living on, in which some passengers are obnoxious and with serious insurance issues in some Uber markets including my own it seems that Gavin Escolar really made Uber work for him; Uber seems a be a significant part of how he markets his product. He approach doesn't translate to all products and services, but it works for him. It can work for him with low key marketing, letting the potential customer start the conversation and accurately gauging the potential customers interest so that no one will complain about the marketing. As well as the in-car marketing he also sells via a website.
> 
> In rereading the article it seems like his *gross income *is $252,000 before expenses, his expenses are not stated and he has four cars and six other drivers. So we can't tell from the article how well he is doing personally.


It says he makes $3,000 monthly gross earnings from Uber. The rest is his $18,000 / month from his jewelry.
Since he only drives about 8 hours a week for himself, I imagine most of the $3000 from Uber is from his 6 drivers and whatever he charges them to rent the vehicles, etc.
He isn't too worried about his drivers using the cars for personal reasons, because he has solid income outside of Uber.

Basically that piece is how to grow a business using your Uber driving for your personal showroom / soft marketing campaign.
There is a video somewhere on YouTube of an Asian Lyft driver who stocks his car up with snacks (hanging all over the place), including small Ziploc snack bags of spicy Cheetos... to sell to his Uber riders.
That would be on the slightly more tacky end of the spectrum, but similar premise.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yet every other week or so, in the weekly summary, are these words:

*Professionalism:
Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip*


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Yet every other week or so, in the weekly summary, are these words:
> 
> *Professionalism:
> Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip*


Reasonabless: 
Drivers count on riders to appreciate the ugly cheap fares. They prefer riders to tip, be gracious (not obnoxious), and provide the shared ride driver the respect and dignity deserved for shared (wink, wink) ride


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Reasonabless:
> Drivers count on riders to appreciate the ugly cheap fares. They prefer riders to tip, be gracious (not obnoxious), and provide the shared ride driver the respect and dignity deserved for shared (wink, wink) ride


Hahaha. Way too much to ask of pax.


----------

